# 200sx brake upgrade



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i am looking to do a brake upgrade to my 96 200sx se and i had a friend show me a article that said that the brake system off a 91-93 nissan nx2000 w/abs would be a direct bolt on to the 200sx. my question is has anyone heard of this before and has anyone tried it? i was looking in junk yards for the brake caliper to a nx 2000 and was told that there is 2 different production types?? any info would be appreciated. the reason i would like to try this is that i can get the front brakes upgraded from stock for about 225 bucks. thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

god, this must be the single most popular brake upgrade out there, read thru this section.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

alright if this upgrade i am talking about is so popular how come i dont find any posts about it??and by the way i did search


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

read npm.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml

read that.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

look for calipers with ad22vf stamped on them, those are what you want, and if you are going to order rotors, order the parts for a car w/ abs even if you don't have it, those are the rotors you need and somepeople seem to get confused on this. also, you could search the sr20forum and see 3 million posts


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.se-r.net/brakes/b13_install.html 

Ahhh... I love SE-R.net....

It is referred to as the NISMO Brake upgrade in the article... but it's AD22VF calipers. NISMO made a single kit for it but you can walk into any parts store and buy the calipers, etc and plug and chug. You will need to trim the dust shields or remove them altogether.

I had these brakes on my '96 SE-R... awesome performance.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks guys for all the feedback


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

one more thing, does it matter if the brackets are upside down, or right side up?? kinda got mixed up when i painted them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, the little clips that hold the pads in can only go on one way, it's not like they can be installed upside-down. All the clips are the same, you can mix them up and they will be fine.


----------

